# share pics of your reptile :)



## travie (Aug 9, 2008)

post some pics of your reptile?
cheers


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 9, 2008)

you first!


----------



## travie (Aug 9, 2008)

*my wee jungleand ewd*

these are the reptiles  im getting more soon, but not sure what, thinking of a beardie


----------



## CassM (Aug 9, 2008)

This is Arnhem, my beautiful Darwin Carpet


----------



## bump73 (Aug 9, 2008)

okay


----------



## CassM (Aug 9, 2008)

Haha Bump, I love the pic of your Bredli with the rabbit


----------



## Drazzy (Aug 9, 2008)

those blueys are soo cute ;_P


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## bump73 (Aug 9, 2008)

And some more:lol:


----------



## fraser888 (Aug 9, 2008)

Just my CCP:


----------



## travie (Aug 9, 2008)

nice pics guys, much appreciated keep them coming


----------



## hodges (Aug 9, 2008)

Not to sure what these are.


----------



## andyscott (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 9, 2008)

frilly still my fav


----------



## travie (Aug 9, 2008)

i want a frilly


----------



## melgalea (Aug 9, 2008)

bump73 said:


> And some more:lol:




what is the last photo of?


----------



## hodges (Aug 9, 2008)

zoocam said:


> what is the last photo of?



Looks like an indian star turtle.


----------



## bump73 (Aug 9, 2008)

hodges said:


> Looks like an indian star turtle.


 
Yep thats it


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 9, 2008)

This is Willy


----------



## CHONDROS (Aug 9, 2008)

*hi*

hi.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 10, 2008)

thats a great picture Ramsayi what is the first 1,love the bredli.Also Andyscott u have a lovely collection.Cheers


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 10, 2008)

they are stunning CHONDROS,Is that bhp pregnant.Cheers


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are mine.... again 







(It looks dirty cos its just after feeding time  All clean now)


----------



## froglet (Aug 10, 2008)

Just some of my guys


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 10, 2008)

older one


----------



## Jewly (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are some pics...


----------



## Jewly (Aug 10, 2008)

and some more....


----------



## Slytherin (Aug 10, 2008)

*Snakey*

Here is my beautiful 6month old Murray Darling named '_Snakey'_.  So placid!

I've only just brought him/her home a few days ago. I still don't know what gender yet.


----------



## jasontini (Aug 10, 2008)

here's mine... )


----------



## Slytherin (Aug 10, 2008)

Great thread, I like seeing what other people have got


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 10, 2008)

my fav two i know own


----------



## sockbat (Aug 10, 2008)

Posted pics before but here you go


----------



## PeeGee (Aug 10, 2008)

our reptiles


----------



## travie (Aug 10, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> Great thread, I like seeing what other people have got



cheers 
me too slytherin


----------



## Cammo13 (Aug 10, 2008)

heres my childrens


----------



## CHONDROS (Aug 10, 2008)

pythons73 said:


> they are stunning CHONDROS,Is that bhp pregnant.Cheers



yes mate she is


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2008)

Heres my two.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 10, 2008)

BUM7 is that turtle yours?


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's my new Darwin het , Tigger (bred by Ramsayi) and his mate, Shakura (from SXR). The photos are lousy because I'm holding and photographing at the same time, but you get some idea. Both are nicer looking in person and are lovely, placid animals.


----------



## cement (Aug 10, 2008)

Lavender girl


----------



## Riley (Aug 10, 2008)

pythonmum - they look awesome!! t ahh im so jealous!!  how big are they??


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 10, 2008)

Riley - Albino is 147 g, not sure about het. Both are about a metre long. 
cement - Nice albino - is she from this year? I'm not sure what colour mine will come out in the end, but the lighter bits are turning a bit lemony, so I'm suspecting high yellow.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

aw you guys have the best reps i only got frogs!


----------



## travie (Aug 10, 2008)

cement said:


> Lavender girl


what is she mate?


----------



## cement (Aug 10, 2008)

She's a darwin carpet, and this guys girlfriend.
Shes blessed with awesome colouring and a full dorsal stripe from head to tail


----------



## bump73 (Aug 10, 2008)

W.T.BUY said:


> BUM7 is that turtle yours?


 
It's actually a tortoise and it's my photo


----------



## fraser888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Dave94 nice Bredli!


----------



## travie (Aug 10, 2008)

*cement*



cement said:


> She's a darwin carpet, and this guys girlfriend.
> Shes blessed with awesome colouring and a full dorsal stripe from head to tail


 top looking snake  i like


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are my Antaresia. Yes, I keep 2 species together and they are lovers, but I keep them warm and no eggs. They often lie in parallel like this - sometimes both with chins on a branch. We think it's very cute.


----------



## CassM (Aug 10, 2008)

pythonmum said:


> Here are my Antaresia. Yes, I keep 2 species together and they are lovers, but I keep them warm and no eggs. They often lie in parallel like this - sometimes both with chins on a branch. We think it's very cute.



Thats sooo cute.


----------



## Riley (Aug 10, 2008)

nice spotteds pythonmum!
my beardies (centrals)


----------



## Nekhbet (Aug 12, 2008)

OK OK I'm going to show off majorly ... here are some more piccies of my babies 

Firstly little Myron ... he thinks he is a NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENJA "fwaaaaaaaar"





I strike ... like ninja




18 month old Coastal Carpet Python

Then there is my big girl Nibbles the Coastal Carpet










She's going to be bred this year for the first time *yay* hope we get some nice babies out of her!

and finally Cuddles the Water Python




hanging upside down on one of my dining chairs .... then she spotted the cat :lol:

she's going to be bred next year if she grows big enough, might even wait till the year after if she stays small. She doesnt like rats ... only adult mice  fuss pot Its not enough but I give her every 3rd one with muttonbird oil in it


----------



## wil (Aug 12, 2008)

one of my diamonds


----------



## wil (Aug 12, 2008)

nice albino darwins guys, starting to see more and more around!
whos line are they from?


----------



## Chris89 (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's pictures of my collection as per request of the thread =)

Male Murray Darling Carpet Python:






Female Bredli:






Male Bredli:






Unsexed Bredli:






Female Stimson Python:






Male Stimson Python:






Female Woma:






Male Woma:






Female Jungle Python:






Male Jungle Python:






Just a couple =)


----------



## wil (Aug 12, 2008)

any luck with your stimmies yet chris?


----------



## Chris89 (Aug 12, 2008)

wil said:


> any luck with your stimmies yet chris?


 
I took the female to Dr Clayton Knight today for a check up, he weighed her and she's put on weight - however it's too early to feel any eggs developing. .


----------



## CassM (Aug 12, 2008)

Chris, you're Bredli's are gorgeous! Do you mind me asking who bred them?


----------



## Chris89 (Aug 12, 2008)

CassM said:


> Chris, you're Bredli's are gorgeous! Do you mind me asking who bred them?


 
PM sent.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, great pics everyone 

Here are my two snakes:

*Trousa, spotted python*
*
*
*Dekoda, bredli python*


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 12, 2008)

Chris89 you've got some nice looking animals there-especially those jungles-they're just gorgeous!! Lots of nice looking animals on this thread actually!! Good to see what everyone's got!


----------



## OU812 (Aug 12, 2008)

The male and female bredli are the same snake?
:lol:



Chris89 said:


> Here's pictures of my collection as per request of the thread =)
> 
> Male Murray Darling Carpet Python:
> 
> ...


----------



## OU812 (Aug 12, 2008)

*giant snake eats kangaroo*

I love this photo.:lol:


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 12, 2008)

wil said:


> nice albino darwins guys, starting to see more and more around!
> whos line are they from?


 Mine (and most) are the SXR Blondie line. Wokka has a few from the Phoenix line.


----------



## bump73 (Aug 12, 2008)

OU812 said:


> I love this photo.:lol:


 

That has to be the best feeding pic i've ever seen :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chris89 (Aug 13, 2008)

OU812 said:


> The male and female bredli are the same snake?
> :lol:


 
Nope, They look similar as they're from the same clutch


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 13, 2008)

These are my two pythons. I have a Antaresia childreni, which is 20months and a Morelia Cheynei which is nearly 8 months.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 13, 2008)

a few of the kids,...

1. Daisy
2. Chubby
3. Jasper
4. Lokis nnew girlfriends (unamed so far)
5. Loki


----------



## bundybear (Aug 13, 2008)

*bredli and spotted mac*

heres acouple of my little bredli hangn round on the laptop screen, he often pearches himself up there....might like the heat coming out of the top of the scren??
also a couple of the spotted.


----------



## murph (Aug 13, 2008)

*My girl Juice...*

This is my lil girl 'Juice' i got a few months ago. Let me know what everyone thinks.


----------



## travie (Aug 13, 2008)

murph said:


> This is my lil girl 'Juice' i got a few months ago. Let me know what everyone thinks.


 gorgeous bredli mate, nice red color


----------



## blackthorn (Aug 13, 2008)

Two of my bredli just after I got them, they've shed since, but I haven't had a chance to get some more photos.
male(photo taken by my other half):





female(photo taken by my other half):





and my male Cape York(photos taken by my other half):










one of my asper(photos taken by me):










I don't have any decent photos of the others at the moment.


----------



## guff_man (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome photos guys, heres my little dude Brucie:


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 13, 2008)

here's a few of mine, too  probably seen these before though.

Here's Bindy, Abony, Rufus, Wolley and Opals.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 14, 2008)

That Cape York is stunning Blackthorn,also mysnakesau is Wolley male or female,i thought my was nice and yellow,urs are gorgeous.Cheers


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 14, 2008)

these are my juvi boyds, he's shedding and 8mth old BHP.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 14, 2008)

Here i our 2 coastals


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 14, 2008)

> aw you guys have the best reps i only got frogs!


Nothing wrong with frogs Red eye Girl..I thought i lost this one..


----------



## clippy (Aug 14, 2008)

blacktorn love that first photo of the asper he looks like he wants to eat you up :lol:


----------



## Emzie (Aug 14, 2008)

My only snake so far (am getting a bredli on Sat)
Bruce and Scott my bf the hand model







a Ramdom turt hatchling and me as the hand model


----------



## Lewy (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow those hand models are great LOL 

And the reps are nice too hehehehe


----------



## travie (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks for all the pics guys, stunning collections keep them comming


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 18, 2008)

I have some new pics of my first python - my beautiful Opals - mother to the babies I have advertised in the for sale section. She is a bit dark as she is going into shed but her head colour never seems to changed.


----------



## travie (Aug 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey all, i have hijacked Dazzas website while he is at work and thought you may like to see our snake pics. The first 2 are Dazzas snakes, the third picture is our 9 year old sons snake and the last picture is of my new baby, bought last month. Cheers Mrs Dazza


----------



## OU812 (Aug 19, 2008)

Chris89 said:


> Nope, They look similar as they're from the same clutch


 
Was just going on markings.
They are identical so assumed they were the same snake.


----------



## travie (Aug 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## zimbo (Aug 27, 2008)

how do u put up a image i tried but it didnt work


----------



## Ryan H (Aug 27, 2008)

heres my SW carpet


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 27, 2008)

*jungle*

my 8 month old jungle python


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Aug 27, 2008)

For the hell of it.


----------



## itbites (Aug 27, 2008)

Some of my crew...


----------



## Khagan (Aug 27, 2008)

Not the best pic  but here is my little guy that is yet to be named.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 27, 2008)

PilbaraPythons, is the python in the middle a stimson? amazing colours! love it, never seen one with colours like that.


----------



## Kathryn_ (Aug 27, 2008)

PP: that axanthic BHP is just stunning.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 27, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> PilbaraPythons, is the python in the middle a stimson? amazing colours! love it, never seen one with colours like that.



The BHP and Woma seem to be looking it at like "Dinner?" :lol:.


----------



## travie (Aug 27, 2008)

zimbo said:


> how do u put up a image i tried but it didnt work


 there should be a little paper clip on the tool bar in the message? click that


----------



## itbites (Aug 27, 2008)

Bit slow (dial-up) lol but heres a few more...


----------



## itbites (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay you twisted my arm :lol:...plus i'm up late cleaning  lol so heres some more


----------



## Lewy (Aug 28, 2008)

zimbo said:


> how do u put up a image i tried but it didnt work


 

Gday Zimbo 

When u go to the bottom of screen to post message go to advanced and in that u can go down to where it says mange attachments then up load pics 

Or i use photobucket http://photobucket.com/ its great u can up load all your favorite pics and then just use the img code to post them hope this help 

Lewy


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes Dan, that is a stimsons, just a very hot one. When they have the darker border around the edge of the pattern blotches, we refer to them as three tone specimens.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Adictv (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice pics people.


----------



## Adictv (Aug 28, 2008)

and another


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 28, 2008)

gee those pygmys are cute!!

how old are they?


----------



## Adictv (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks they are 1yr now but that pic was when they were 8 months


----------



## pooter (Aug 28, 2008)

here are a few from my collection...


----------



## pooter (Aug 28, 2008)

and a few more...


----------



## gold&black... (Aug 28, 2008)

PilbaraPythons said:


> For the hell of it.



fantastic pic PilbaraPython.... Do post more pic's..... cheers

G/B.....


----------



## Vincey (Aug 28, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> I have some new pics of my first python - my beautiful Opals - mother to the babies I have advertised in the for sale section. She is a bit dark as she is going into shed but her head colour never seems to changed.



wow... STUNNING snake mate.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 28, 2008)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Yes Dan, that is a stimsons, just a very hot one. When they have the darker border around the edge of the pattern blotches, we refer to them as three tone specimens.
> 
> Cheers Dave


 Wow! She makes my beloved stimmie look like Plain Jane! Great ad for your animals


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2008)

*red bellied black*

This is kit, having dinner.
very placid..................
cheers steve


----------



## Zena (Aug 31, 2008)

*My little girl*

Hi Everyone, this is my little Diamond Python...Zena!  She is about 16 months old and is starting to colour up nicely. I have attached photos of when I first got her and now to show the difference.


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 31, 2008)

Our two MD's.............same boy and girl, gifferent poses................welllllll everyone has squillions of different animals to show off, I couldn't just post one, and besides, just one out of the collection we have is too hard!!!!!!!!
Oh yeah, in one of the pics......yes, hubby fancies himself as a snake-whisperer!!!! LOL


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Dipcdame, the third photo looks like it's a miilisecond away from disaster. If the snake ever grabs hubby's nose, we all expect pictures


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! A NEW NOSE JOKE!!!!!!!!!! In the 30 years we have been married, we thought we'd covered all of them!!!! (chortle, snigger, snort!!!!)
In the pic, she had just raised herslef up from the table to 'look' at him standing by the table, so he bent over to talk to her, she really looks as though she's listening.
Striking didn't even enter our minds!!!! The only thing in two and a half years she's ever struck has been her feeds!!!!!!!


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 31, 2008)

*here are my "children"*

green tree python currently undergoing her color change, sandfire bearded dragon and more to come...


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 31, 2008)

one more of the bearded dragon, jungle carpet python one woma and I'm almost done!!


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2008)

My bredli just shed, thought I'd post a picture


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 31, 2008)

*last ones....haha*

few more of the woma and an argentine boa both her and the green tree python are ready to shed soon, I threw in a picture of the green tree python before she started changing colors.... and thats it!!!


----------



## TheBoga (Aug 31, 2008)

Some really nice reptiles there. Amazing collections.

Here's my Beardy.


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2008)

TheBoga said:


> Some really nice reptiles there. Amazing collections.
> 
> Here's my Beardy.


Nice beardie, Here's mine while she is laying like a pancake :lol:


----------



## ambah (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice beardies! & nice red bredli, Dave!

This is one of my Diamonds, Angel


----------



## Slytherin (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is another of my little 7mth Murray Darling, 'Snakey'.  He/she is a little dark here due to an approaching shed. What a poser! :lol:


----------



## wil (Aug 31, 2008)

.........


----------



## travie (Sep 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## Khagan (Sep 1, 2008)

wil said:


> .........



Awesome colour there Wil!


----------



## travie (Sep 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## pete12 (Sep 8, 2008)

here is my little girl she is about 7 or 8 mnths now


----------



## travie (Oct 8, 2008)

any more?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 8, 2008)

> And some more:lol:
> Attached Thumbnails



where did you get the tortoise? and is it a star tortoise?


Will


----------



## Colin (Oct 8, 2008)

jungle 





darwin


----------



## jasontini (Oct 8, 2008)

..my 2 new jungles....!


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 8, 2008)

his name is spike and he is about 3 months


----------



## travie (Oct 8, 2008)

thats a really nice darwin colin, did you know how much are they going for at the moment?


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 8, 2008)

ill put a few up. first is neville 2nd and 3rd is stella hes "GF" But found out on sun that hes a male too!!!!(vet sexed him) grrrrr 4th and 5th is stimo female(havnt got a male for her yet)sorry for bad pic, shes a worm. and last is our pygmy bearded(still deciding over pikelet or pancake) i think either way there yummy hehe. well hope you enjoyed some of our babies.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 8, 2008)

and i couldnt fit my beardie in so here she is. still havnt got many pics of her yet. sorry


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 8, 2008)

nice beardie shankey


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 8, 2008)

a few of my Jungles


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW herpkeeper! that second one is amazing


----------



## matty_sd (Oct 8, 2008)

i attached sum photos of my easter/central beardies my spotted and my jungle duno if they are going to cum up


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 9, 2008)

Well since everyone is sharing pics here are my lot. They are all coastals

1. Taz 4yo
2. Kia 5yo
3. Bundii 2yo

More to come but hubby doesnt know that yet LOL:lol:

I want a pair of bredli have always wanted and a pair of darwins one day *sigh*


----------



## Lewy (Oct 9, 2008)

This is our new girl thanks to Tanzen

















Lewy


----------



## Choco (Oct 9, 2008)

As the posts suggests here's my Family.

Photo 1 is a male Atherton
Photo 2 & 3 is female Jungle
Photo 4 & 5 is our male Jungle

Hope you enjoy, Cheers


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice choco, that male is the Roger Lester RP one swampie was selling aye?Good score there, he's a beauty. Nice female too!


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 9, 2008)

Herpkeeper, that first Jungle of yours looks awesome!!


----------



## Choco (Oct 9, 2008)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Very nice choco, that male is the Roger Lester RP one swampie was selling aye?Good score there, he's a beauty. Nice female too!


 
Disasterpiece,

Yeah that's the one. He was looking good when I got him but went into shed within a day or two, so I didn't see him for a couple of weeks. Then he came out looking like that so that was a nice surprise. I'm looking at breeding him with my female in a couple years.


----------



## MAIA77 (Oct 9, 2008)

Dark & Nasty


----------



## waikare (Oct 9, 2008)

*ZU*

my jungle


----------



## ViridisVixen (Oct 9, 2008)

Coupleof the girls!!!


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a recent one of Snakey while outside. I really like the way this one turned out


----------



## Armand (Oct 11, 2008)

Slytherin-- that eye shot is amazing! I love the shape and colour heaps its really awsome! Wish my camera could capture such great shots!


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Armand!  I put it on macro shot (its a Sony Cybershot 7.2 mega pixels). I was lucky that Snakey stayed still long enough!! :lol:


----------



## first_time_owner (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry ti hijack but slytherin is that camera any good? i get a camera for christmas and i want it to take pics of my snakes is it good?


----------



## colt08 (Oct 11, 2008)

*my herps*

first my jungle casper second is max the spotted 3rd is monty and 5 is contessa both male coastals


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2008)

thick tailed gecko pair (female gravid and sheding)


----------



## colt08 (Oct 11, 2008)

Just curios is it commen for coastals to have a light bluish nose ty just curios


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 11, 2008)

First-time-owner, the camera is a fantastic alrounder!  It was bought last year. It has a large LCD view screen and has different camera settings such as - ISO (low light photos without flash), macro, nighttime, beach, snow, manual settings, program settings, scene (long distance photography) and my favourite...video. There are other 'bell and whistles' on it too numerous to mention without sounding like I am advertising!  The video images aren't high quality but they are adequate.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 11, 2008)

Chris1 Daisy is absolutely stunning!!! I hope my little tyke turns out like that when he's older


----------



## first_time_owner (Oct 11, 2008)

sick ill get one 
love the shot of ur MD she/he is beautiful!


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks lots first-time-owner!


----------



## Smithers (Oct 11, 2008)

*My one and only so far!*

Smithers in his glory


----------



## first_time_owner (Oct 11, 2008)

really bad pics, used my fone 9till christmas yay) 
8 month old female MD-Pepper


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 11, 2008)

Love his enclosure Smithers! Is it one of those Exoterra big vertical enclosures?


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 11, 2008)

Smithers, little 'Smithers' has such a beautifully decorated enclosure. Is that a waterfall I spy going into the water bowl?


----------



## SnakeJewellery (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Wow, you guys take come great photos!!! 
I couldn't resist, I had to add a pic of my snake, 'Brutus'


----------



## Marto167 (Oct 11, 2008)

my bredli and my 2 bearded dragons


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 11, 2008)

I have some new pics to share. Same old animals, just updated photos


----------



## first_time_owner (Oct 11, 2008)

tried out a friends camera on macro setting first 2 are MD 2nd is spot


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 12, 2008)

one of my female R S P's


----------



## MMAnne (Oct 12, 2008)

herpkeeper said:


> one of my female R S P's


Argh I love Roughies! Dare I ask how expensive these guys are? I wouldn't even have a clue where or how to obtain one (as they aren't on any WA licenses are they?)...

PM me if you'd rather/can, I'd love to know


----------



## gen3ls1 (Oct 12, 2008)

*My MDs & Coastal.*

Here are my babies Cobba,Gypsy the MDs. and Angel my coastal hope u like them.​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​


----------



## doctor_love (Nov 1, 2008)

my beardie Zack, not sure what sex it is
it seemed very curious of the camera=P


----------



## xScarlettex (Nov 1, 2008)

Heres My Lil Baby Stimmi Scarlette.. Shes Almost 10 Months Old =)



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Nov 17, 2008)

My sister is a photographer and took these photos of my coastal carpet Venus, she has although died as she refused to eat. I sent her back to the breeder but she would not eat for him either. Can anyone identify what the lizard is???


----------

